
Amazon Is Poised to Unleash a Long-Feared Purge of Small Suppliers - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-28/amazon-is-poised-to-unleash-long-feared-purge-of-small-suppliers
======
tracker1
I have mixed feelings on this... on the one hand, I don't like Amazon abusing
their market position. On the other hand, counterfeit products are the bane of
commerce right now.

~~~
imtringued
Do you think amazon has a financial interest in not policing counterfeit
products because this strengthens their AmazonBasics brand?

